# Buses from Navan to Dublin every day ?



## MeathCommute (3 May 2011)

Hi. My wife has started commuting from Navan into Dublin every day. She has to go to Whitehall. Is there any bus from Navan that anyone knows of that passes by Whitehall Church ?


----------



## gipimann (3 May 2011)

How about the 109A, which goes from Navan to DCU via Dublin Airport?   Doesn't go by Whitehall church, as it approaches DCU from the Ballymun side, but I think it's as close as you might get.

Timetable here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## pinkyBear (3 May 2011)

DCU is right beside whitehall, it would be at most a 10 minute walk..


----------



## MeathCommute (3 May 2011)

Thank you very much for your very helpful suggestions. I have had a look into the 109a and it's almost a perfect fit for what she needs. First bus leaves Navan at 4am !


----------

